
Cherrypick for Books lovers - veenus-gupta
http://cherrypick.club
======
veenus-gupta
Hi All, I am very new to HN and this is my very first post here.I feel its
worth sharing. I am one of those people who loves reading books based on good
recommendations, which is what cherry pick provides. this website consolidates
high quality blog posts, articles etc. recommending books for a specific
genre. I came across this site while looking for something similar and loved
it. I would highly recommend book lovers to this website.

